# Question



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

The lack of death dates on a few of the dogs wouldn't worry me. While it's nice to have that info (along with the cause of death), it's not always entered into k9data. The breeder will probably be able to tell you the causes of death of the dogs in the first few generations that have passed (and if there are any significant ones further back), but I wouldn't fault her for not knowing them all the way back. I would definitely ask her about the cause of death of the dogs who died at 7-8 years of age, but wouldn't consider a few here and there to be a deal-breaker.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I would definitely discuss that with the breeder and expect him/her to be very upfront and honest about the longevity in her lines. She really should know and be able to discuss in depth with you. Some breeders don't post it in k9data because they'd prefer to discuss it, some do it to hide information, some just don't update it. I would certainly want to know the cause of death at age 7 and 8. Early cancer is typically more of a concern than cancer in older goldens.


----------



## Carmel (Feb 9, 2015)

Is the breeder using frozen sperm? If so, the sperm can be used long after the sire has died.


----------



## SpellboundGld (May 30, 2015)

Who is the breeder that you are considering? I recently purchased a puppy from a breeder in Ohio and so far she has exceeded my expectations and more. 
Lisa


----------

